# 8 weeks, leaking clear watery fluid



## Tree1803 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am 8 weeks pregnant and i keep leaking a clear watery fluid. Has no smell or colour it literally looks like water.

I fell pregnant through IVF.

Is this normal?


Thanks

Theresa


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

is the loss just like normal vaginal discharge but just a bit more than usual??

Vaginal discharge increases during pregnancy and also can be different in the amount from day to day.

As there is no odour, it sounds fine but if you have any other symptoms, such as itching, speak to your GP

Take care x


----------



## Tree1803 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Thanks for replying.

It is just clear like water and quite a bit of it.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As Oink said, it is probably just increased discharge, if it carries on being heavy and you are still concerned in a few days, see your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

